# Celebrity Manicurist Skyy Hadley's Tips on Maximizing Nail Growth



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

Everyone wants to have gorgeous, natural long nails - but most people have a difficult time growing them out. Right when you've _finally _made some progress, a nail breaks, and you have to start the painful process over again! Celebrity Manicurist and Owner of As U Wish Nail Spa, Skyy Hadley, is dishing out her expert advice on making your nails as long, strong, and healthy as possible.






1. *Maintain Regular Cuticle Care*
Cuticles are more important than most people might believe. Think of them as a barrier and a seal - locking in hydration, and locking out bacteria and nasty infections. Be sure to maintain proper cuticle care - even in-between manicures - and always moisturize with a hydrating hand cream.





























 

2. *Nail Growth Serum*
Soft, exposed nails are most vulnerable to breakage, so invest in a nail hardener such as *Sally Hansen Hard as Nails*. Use it as a weekly treatment and your nails will grow longer, stronger and be less likely to chip or crack. You could also use a nail growth serum, like the *Sally Hansen Nailgrowth Miracle *which nourishes even the most brittle nails. 






3. *Bulk Up on Biotin*
Biotin is an absolute superhero when it comes to nail growth. Shop around and compare different supplements, and determine which one is right for you. Some are specific to nails, but most are going to promote hair and nail growth, and a healthy, vibrant complexion. Talk about a triple threat! 






4.* Eat a Balanced Diet *
No, you probably wouldn't think about how your eating habits affect your nails, but upping your daily intake of protein, zinc, iron, and of course, biotin, could promote faster growth and add some natural strength to your nails. 






5. *File With Caution*
You wouldn't carelessly pluck your eyebrows, would you? _Of course not! _Most of us have been taught to file our nails flat and not even think twice about it. But, doing so can actually make your nails weak and brittle. Use a high-quality nail file and start on the outside edge, pulling toward the center and filing across the nail in one direction, repeating the motion until it is your desired shape.


----------

